# Interlake Archers - Jay Lyon



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Jay Lyon, Rich Vogt and Kevin Tataryn on some great shooting today.

Jay 317 341 336 351 1345
Rich 344 351 350 358 1403
Kevin 347 352 351 358 1408


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice range and great shooting!!! I guess these guys are ready for the Nationals....

How windy was it? Just wondering considering the sheltered range but can clearly see the windsocks are picking up some....

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

That can't be the same Rich V that shot last week eh, he was the guy siting down while I was still shooting, must have been his brother or something.:wink::wink::wink::wink:


Great scores guys


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

NockOn said:


> Nice range and great shooting!!! I guess these guys are ready for the Nationals....
> 
> How windy was it? Just wondering considering the sheltered range *but can clearly see the windsocks are picking up some....*
> 
> Cheers,


Some proof our range isnt as sheltered as some people like to think........


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

KevinT said:


> Some proof our range isnt as sheltered as some people like to think........


Everything blows through Birches

Great shooting and a good looking venue.


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Awesome Jay! You are by far the best recurve archer we've had in Canada and are at a level few in the world reach. Keep it up and keep climbing higher! I look forward to you having a great event in Beijing.

Nice 1400s on the compounds too. I see what pushes you!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Those are some great scores!!...congrats to Jay...whatever questions you had answered in Toronto musta been the key ;-)...Richa nd Kevin with some monster scores as well...I knew it was a bad weekend to go to the lake...oh well, hopefully we get a nice day in Minneapolis next week!...
Its also good to see some new faces at the FITAs. We have had 7-8 new archers try FITA this year at the club, so the future looks good as well.
The pics dont really do the range justice...the trees on the left vary between 5-10 meter thick, past that there is nothing as far as you can see. The trees on the right are similar, but border the farmyard. As you can see from the socks, we do get wind(sometimes a lot of it...)


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Great score Bro. Wish I could have been there. Keep it up. The majority of the people at Olympics won't be shooting scores like that! That score is more like what the record should be!!! Congrats!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so was it a star???

damn that range is nicer than the Provincal range


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It was registered as a FITA STAR, although there is some issue with them still not showing up on the FCA website. The range is definetly better than the "Provincial Range", and we are very greatful to Kevins dad Bob for allowing us to build it on his propety, and the work he puts in all the time. Next up is to finish expanding the range in order to better accomodate the kids that are showing up. By the time we are done we should have room for 5 adult butts, as well as 3 70m or less butts. You shold try to make it out to a shoot Reed.
(btw, the field for the Nationals is also very good, with shelter on all 4 sides! Should be a good chance to shoot some big scores their as well.)


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

every once in a while i get the urge to shoot more then 40 arrows at a shoot:tongue: I am trying to get to the field nats then off to shoot the rubber deer in dauphin.

Reed


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

*Wow*

Nice shooting Tex!!

Nice shooting guys, Looks like the "Manitoba Mafia" is at it again! :thumbs_up

Very impressive numbers, great to see you all pushing each other, more records will fall soon at this pace.

Did anyone notice all this great shooting started with ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Ed returning from Downunder?  hehehehe..

What were your set ups for the past weekend?

Again HUGE Congrats to all.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Kevin and Rich shot nearly identical setups:
Hoyt UltraElite XT3500 high 50#'s, 30.5" DL
Shibuya Sights, Doinker Elite Stabilizer out the front, single 12" doinker rod out the bowarm side of their bows. Easton X10 Pro Tour 420s around 29" long with 120 grn points. Flex Fletch 187 Vanes, Carter Just B Cuz Release Aids.
Jay was shooting his Gold Helix, 48# with X10 380s and 120 grn points. Shibuya Sight, 30" doinker rod with 5 weights in front of a 6" Doinker Extension. 2-10" Doinker v-bars with 3 weights on each. Cavalier Elite Tab.
I cant say that I have done anything to help Rich or Kevin, I think that their success is pretty simple to figure out, perfect form and hard work. I love watching Rich shoot, as his form is nearly textbook perfect. I always laugh when I see archers talk about "super tuning", group tuning, etc...the bow kevin is shooting he put new Winners Choice strings and cables on, then showed up to a 720 round without having shot it. Sighted it in with his first 5 arrows, then shot a 352, 350=702...he has followed that up with numerous big scores(Antalya World Cup, 1408 FITA, another 701 in a 720 last week, etc)...
I have spent some time with Jay working on his tuning to make his setup more forgiving/consistant(lighter DW so the arrows tune stiffer, then reduce plunger tension...reduced his fliers left and right) We have shot at the shop at 30m a few times, and he is always in the high 350's..at 25m on a 40 cm face he is shooting 292+/300...It was only a matter of time before he shot a big score like this, and with a bit nicer day, I have no doubt he may get his 1350 STAR this year.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

great shooting guys, I hope to be out by the end of the month. Reed you really need to come shoot with us. I try to make it out to the 1440's so you won't be the worst shooter there:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Kevin and Rich shot nearly identical setups:
> Hoyt UltraElite XT3500 high 50#'s, 30.5" DL
> Shibuya Sights, Doinker Elite Stabilizer out the front, single 12" doinker rod out the bowarm side of their bows. Easton X10 Pro Tour 420s around 29" long with 120 grn points. Flex Fletch 187 Vanes, Carter Just B Cuz Release Aids.
> Jay was shooting his Gold Helix, 48# with X10 380s and 120 grn points. Shibuya Sight, 30" doinker rod with 5 weights in front of a 6" Doinker Extension. 2-10" Doinker v-bars with 3 weights on each. Cavalier Elite Tab.
> ...


so ed how is the recurve comming??


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Its coming ok, I put it on the back burner for a couple weeks to get ready for Minneapolis this weekend. Still stuck in the 270-280 range, but feeling stronger every time I shoot it. Hopefully I will have things together and maybe shoot the FITA June 29th with it.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

I shot one FITA in Argyle last year and spent the next month getting over the Poison Ivy :embara:

Nice to see the amount of work thats gone into the range....Makes me want to tempt the fates and try it again.....Poison Ivy be damned. :tongue:

Besides I have all those X-10 that I bought from Rich that I havent shot in anger yet........


Hey Chris.......I think I see your "tree" in the bottom picture way in the back :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES!!! Nice shooting guys! Someone told me that shooting at that range was like shooting indoors. Yeah right! Two 1400+ scores in the same shoot in a breeze. Thats sweet!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

GaryM12 said:


> I shot one FITA in Argyle last year and spent the next month getting over the Poison Ivy :embara:
> 
> Nice to see the amount of work thats gone into the range....Makes me want to tempt the fates and try it again.....Poison Ivy be damned. :tongue:
> 
> ...


thats my tree and don't you be eyeing it up. A few more arrows and I'll have that thing chopped down, winters coming and I need fire wood. for my next trick I'll try hit the target at 90m


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

cdhunter said:


> thats my tree and don't you be eyeing it up. A few more arrows and I'll have that thing chopped down, winters coming and I need fire wood. for my next trick I'll try hit the target at 90m



Here Chris......Something to make you feel at home :set1_rolf2:











Just Joking Bro....Keep it up. :wink:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

GaryM12 said:


> Here Chris......Something to make you feel at home :set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why did you pick such a small tree:noidea:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

cdhunter said:


> why did you pick such a small tree:noidea:


You will notice that the frame is tightly cropped thereby hiding anything in front of that sapling


----------

